# Salvation Army CJ Brown Fishing tournament



## FishOnOhio (Feb 5, 2012)

We are having another fall fishing tournament to support the Salvation Army in Springfield Ohio. The date is September 13, 2014. We will start at the boat ramp. at 7:00 am this year. I will attach the registration form. There are four classes Crappie, Bass, Walleye, Catfish. We are paying back 75% of the money.
Please PM me if you have questions. You can sign up the morning of the event.


----------

